# Confused about what I really want to do..



## CaveJohnson (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey all, I have a bit of a predicament that I just can't stop thinking about. So, in the fall, I'll be attending college to major in a Software and Game Development program. Tonight though, I was just thinking about the stars and how they look amazing outside, and I had a small epiphany. I've always admired the stars, space, and the universe itself, looking at it in total awe. Especially when there's no light pollution and I just gaze, I can get tears in my eyes thinking about the beauty of nature(maybe just because I'm ISFP ), and then I think "Why computers and not astronomy?". So I've come to ask if anybody else has had these sorts of gut feelings and if they followed them, did they end up happy, or if they regretted their decisions? I've never really studied astronomy, but I did take physics, and I liked it.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I entered university thinking of majoring in something along the lines of humanities/social sciences. I never once thought I would stray outside those fields of studies. That all changed when I took an astronomy course partly for fun, partly to fulfill of gen education requirement. Like you I've always had a fascination with space, and the universe but I never thought of going into that field of study until I took that course. By around more than halfway through the school year, I had a complete 180 on what I wanted to study and had an extreme interest in physics and math (where previously it had only been mild interest), and decided there was no way I was going to spend the next 4-5 years of school studies on history or anthropology. I changed my gears and decided to major in math and double minor in biology and philosophy and I do not regret my decision at all. Like you I just went on pure instinct. I don't even have a strong math/science background seeing as all my senior high school courses were aimed for the humanities/social science fields of studies but for me, that just makes it all the more interesting and honestly if you're heart is in it shouldn't be too hard to pick on the concepts. I never took senior physics in high school but I was able to grasp the physics concepts in my astronomy course just fine. 

For anybody who finds that they have a sudden strong interest in a field of study that they were not initially attracted to, I highly recommend you go for it, despite any worries or fears you may have. There were times, I thought I wouldn't be able to survive switching from a humanities program to a more rigorous mathematical track because of my lacking background (I'm actually taking online courses right now so I can catch up) but yet the courses I were taking at the moment were boring me despite the fact that I was doing well in them. In fact in turns out, with my online courses I actually have a pretty good understanding of math which has only furthered my desire to drive to study it. Even though this abrupt change of plans, means I might have to stay in school for an extra semester or two, and graduate a bit later than the rest of my cohort it is completely worth it and I'm so glad I decided to take that leap.


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Do it, take the chance.

Science is amazing. I started out with Psychology and Social sciences as well, then I took a course in Philosophy of science and found that psychology and social sciences stray pretty far from what is real science e.g. Physics, math, chemistry etc. This is why you're at uni, to find out what you want to study.


----------



## CaveJohnson (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you both for your opinions, but now my main problem is that I'm probably going to this school. I'm just going to this school to save my parents the trouble because I know they've already spent enough of their money and stress on me and this school, so do you think I should just stay a year, see how I like it, and transfer if I still have that gut feeling or stay if I like the place too much? I'm sorry to ask all of this, I'm just too confused right about now.


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

CaveJohnson said:


> Thank you both for your opinions, but now my main problem is that I'm probably going to this school. I'm just going to this school to save my parents the trouble because I know they've already spent enough of their money and stress on me and this school, so do you think I should just stay a year, see how I like it, and transfer if I still have that gut feeling or stay if I like the place too much? I'm sorry to ask all of this, I'm just too confused right about now.


Our opinions are just that, our opinions. As much as it might seem easy for us to give you a decision for you to make, its really actually up to you, because you're in the situation and have an understanding that far surpasses ours. I'm sure your parents care for you and love you very much and would want for you what you want. However there's a cost/benefit to this. It may be wise to understand what you truly want, and if thats what you want, to waste the time is to really waste your parents money. But if you change and decide its still not what you want, you might also waste time and money. But in retrospect one year of your life isn't anything substantial in the grand scheme of things. Have you had any thoughts about discussing this with them?

I think you really need to decide for yourself here, best of luck.


----------

